# Very nice home built UDS smoker



## 2PUPs (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope this post is in right spot , if not sorry , wasnt to sure where to put this . .This is a glorified UDS (smoker) . Thought if someone wanted to get into smoking food relatively cheap , a uds home build is way to go .


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW is that cool. I am so jealous of all these smokers and bar-b-cues that have been posted on here in the last couple of months. Especially the ones on a small trailer. I use to host a pig roast every two years and would rent one. Finally I realized I was becoming a slave to my own parties and missing out on most of the fun. Now we do simple foods prepared a head of time where the guests help themselves.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

I must say that is very very cool looking and love the dble barrel smoker! What does UDS stand for?


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 10, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I must say that is very very cool looking and love the dble barrel smoker! What does UDS stand for?




UDS stands for Ugly Drum Smoker


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

That one aint ugly so you need to come up with a different name!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

2PUPs said:


> UDS stands for Ugly Drum Smoker



ROFLMAO, dang I think it looks pretty cool! You should make a sister for him and use it as a cooler.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2011)

No wheels?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Mike you're right and they do make wheel dollies for 55 gallon drums.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 10, 2011)

That is inventive. I have a welder but the wife told me NO! I have 2 smokers now that see very little use.


----------



## Arne (Mar 11, 2011)

RedNeckWino said:


> That is inventive. I have a welder but the wife told me NO! I have 2 smokers now that see very little use.



Well you can always tell her that the more smokers you have sitting around, the less grass there is to mow. Or we are gonna have a bunch of people here for the 4th of July, need more smoker room. If you need any more reasons, I have had 40 plus years of thinkin them up. Course Kathy has had 40 plus years of shootin my ideas down. lol, take care and good luck, Arne.


----------



## joea132 (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful smoker. I've seen a few but this one ranks high up!


----------

